# White spots on fish



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I know its some sort of parasite, and i got lifeguard to treat it, tomorrow is the last day of the treatment, but i can still see the white spots all over some of my fish, some have it worse than other and some dont have it at all



but my question is, i wanna transfer all my freshwater fish into my 55 gallon tank, and i need to use the rock from the tank their in now, but i dont want to transfer this parasite
so how should i do so?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If you still see the white spots on the fish you need to continue with the parasite treatment. And continue the treatment for _at least3 days minimum_ after you no longer see any spots on the fish (I would probably continue treatment a bit longer to be safe). This will ensure that any remaining parasites that may be in their free swimming stage are killed.

I would wait until the fish are completely parasite free to transfer them (or any decor) to another tank. You don't want to infect your new tank.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> I know its some sort of parasite, and i got lifeguard to treat it, tomorrow is the last day of the treatment, but i can still see the white spots all over some of my fish, some have it worse than other and some dont have it at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like Ich. Are you sure that what you bought is a good treatment for ich? Seems strange you would still have spots if it the last day of treatment. I agree with the other post, that you do need to wait for even a week after spots disappear to consider moving fish. I found that turning the temp up on the tank also helps get rid of ich quicker as it speeds up the life cycle.

Gwen


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> It sounds like Ich. Are you sure that what you bought is a good treatment for ich? Seems strange you would still have spots if it the last day of treatment. I agree with the other post, that you do need to wait for even a week after spots disappear to consider moving fish. I found that turning the temp up on the tank also helps get rid of ich quicker as it speeds up the life cycle.
> 
> Gwen


i bought lifeguard, its what they told me to use


----------



## lindsayletcher (Mar 23, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> It sounds like Ich. Are you sure that what you bought is a good treatment for ich? Seems strange you would still have spots if it the last day of treatment. I agree with the other post, that you do need to wait for even a week after spots disappear to consider moving fish. I found that turning the temp up on the tank also helps get rid of ich quicker as it speeds up the life cycle.
> 
> Gwen



Treatment is for the tank, not for fish. Ich treatment will kill what is sitting on the plants and decor, but not actually cure the fish. It must run its cycle on the fish. Slowly turn heat up to 80F.
I'm currently treating my tank for Ich using Coppersafe.

You aren't going to be able to transfer anything for at least 72 hours after initial treatment for ich.


----------

